# For those who winterize their camper



## T-N-T (Jan 14, 2017)

Stop it.
Hook it up.
And bring yourself to fort McAllister state park in Savannah where I am.

Temps in the low 70's.  Lows in the low 50s.

Stop storing your campers away for the winter.  This is the time to get out!!!

That is all.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 14, 2017)

I would but it would be a heckuva daily commute to work in Douglasville (west of Atlanta).


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 14, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> Stop it.
> Hook it up.
> And bring yourself to fort McAllister state park in Savannah where I am.
> 
> ...


You didn't call me you could have hunt with me today


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 15, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> You didn't call me you could have hunt with me today



I was going to call. But we have friends from FL here as well

Thank you very much for the offer though!!!


----------



## WayneB (Jan 15, 2017)

Had I known you was going, I'd have brought the camper and boat.
something out there needs it's lips ripped off...
Wife's been naggin me to go with it being warm too.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 15, 2017)

The sand gnats were rough at times this weekend. They like the same weather as humans and their bite is anoying. 
But still worth getting out with a little bug spray


----------



## WayneB (Jan 15, 2017)

sand gnats = mouthwash spray.
works purty good.


----------

